# Solved: Power DVD (Full Screen)



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

When I watch movies on my Computer DVD Device useing the program Power DVD, and when I try to put the screen into Full Screen, I get a full screen but the area where the movie is playing doesn't get enlarged. It just stays as widescreen at the top left corner of the screen. How do I make the movie be in complete full screen??????


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Can you get a sceen shot of that?.. 

While in full screen hit the "print screen" button.. (Mine is found next to the F12 key)
Once hit, close P DVD and open "paint"... Click "paste" and it should paste your screen shot.. 

Save As .jpg, resize if needed to get under the 200K limit and attach it to a post.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This sounds like some sort of CODEC issue, but that's just a guess.


----------



## CDBongo (Sep 23, 2005)

Try looking into the settings/prefrences there,
i currently use power dvd 5 and have not had anything like that happen to me,
i would tell you how to fix it right now if the computer that has that sofware is busted right now


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Here is the screen shot. The section inside the boarder is approximetely the size of the video when it is put into full screen.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd be looking at video drivers, Direct-X updates, or the video CODEC involved.

What would be real handy here is the version/patch level of Windows, the version of Direct-X you're running, and the make/model of the video card, as well as the version of it's drivers.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I had a DVD Rom before but it wasn't a burning rom. On that Rom I had Power DVD Also and full screen worked on that one. Why doesn't it work on this one? It's that same program.

(and about the picture in post #5, you have to click on it to enlarge it. I'm not talking about the white area, I'm talking about the black area and the area I drew. This can be seen when you enlarge the image. )


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

What version of P DVD are you using?

Has anything else changed since you traded ROM drives?.. 

I see in other posts you may have changed video cards.. Did you get the right and latest drivers for it?

I really don't think it has anything to do with your drive.. It's either vid card, drivers, or a setting in P DVD.. Do you happen to know the resolution of the vid your trying to watch?

Or do all DVD movies do this?..


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

It's Power DVD 5 . No, I never changed the video cards. All movies do this.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Run PowerDVD and click on the Configuration button. Go to the Video tab and Enable Hardware Acceleration. Tick 'Run full screen' and untick 'Keep aspect ratio.' Hardware acceleration will reduce the load on your CPU. It will also probably improve the colour by stopping Chroma Upsampling Error, which is a fault in the PowerDVD software decoder.

Click the 'Advanced' button and set the Video Mode to 'Force weave.' On the 4:3 Pan&Scan Movies and 16:9 Widescreen Movies boxes choose 'Don't change resolution.' Sometimes you won't be able to set a resolution anyway.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

The fullscreen now works, but when I play DVD's, why does the DVD skip some chapters. For Example: I play the disk and it first plays chapter 1, but instead it skippes chapter 1 and it goes and plays chapter 26. Why? How do I fix it?


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

?????????


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

That really depends on how the disks was created. There's not really a set in stone specification for menus, so depending on the program used to create the menu, and the program used to play it, sometimes there's incompatibilities. To fix it, try a different player. 

Otherwise, if you made the DVD, try a different program to make the menu.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Okey, Thanks!


----------

